#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست قطعه

## kazavezeh

سلام. 
جناب صابري اين دو قطعه رو موجود دارين ؟
2N404
2N1308


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> سلام. 
> جناب صابري اين دو قطعه رو موجود دارين ؟
> 2N404
> 2N1308
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


به نام خدا 
سلام دوست عزیز. خیر موجود نیست متاسفانه.

----------


## electeropars

سلام
چک انورتر ال سی دی سامسونگ 32 نیاز دارم 
شماره چک 2107
۲۰۱۷۰۴۲۲_۱۸۳۶۳۸.jpg

----------

*abady*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> سلام
> چک انورتر ال سی دی سامسونگ 32 نیاز دارم 
> شماره چک 2107
> ۲۰۱۷۰۴۲۲_۱۸۳۶۳۸.jpg


.

سلام دوست گرامی. متاسفانه چوکهای 2107 بازار همه تقلبی شده اند.
اما یک جایگزین برای آنها هست که فعلا تمام کردم. ولی هفته آینده به دستم میرسه. 
یک یادآوری کنید هفته آینده تا برایتان بفرستم.

----------

*abady*

----------


## electeropars

سلام
قربان خواستم یاد اوری کنم
ایا چک جایگزین برای 2107
تهیه کردید
متشکرم

----------

*abady*

----------


## صابری

سلام . متاسفانه این چوک هم کمیاب شده و هنوز موفق به تهیه آن نشدم.
وقتی موجود شد اطلاع میدم.

Sent from my GT-I9300I using  Irantk Forum mobile app

----------


## رها صفایی

سلام جناب صابری عزیز
دوعدد فت  RJp30E2
305052موجود دارید وهمچنین هایولتاژ ۳۲ اینچ سامسونگ ۱۲۱۷

----------

*صابری*

----------


## technich2010

*با سلام . 
TDA9361ps/n3/4/1600
این ای سی جانگل مورد نیاز است . در صورت موجود بودن اطلاع دهید . 
تشکر*

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> *با سلام . 
> TDA9361ps/n3/4/1600
> این ای سی جانگل مورد نیاز است . در صورت موجود بودن اطلاع دهید . 
> تشکر*


سلام. برای چه تلویزیونی؟ لطفا کد خط چهارم را هم مرقوم بفرمایید.

----------

